# will trade gold for chickens



## ericrm (Oct 26, 2019)

since the economy goes not so well and it could realy end up badly for all of us. i have choosed to get ahead of time and bet on the downfall of humanity... so... i will pay for gold in chicken, you should hurry cause bad thing could happen fast. so fast in fact that i`m already out of chickens but do not worry i can do pre offer on chicken. those chickens will come in a handy little round white, pink or brown container.  
Eric


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 26, 2019)

Eric, what a coincidence! I've been doing the same thing. 

But as a service and a convenience to my customers, I am offering certificates for either the chickens or the containers so that my customers don't actually have to take physical delivery. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 26, 2019)

I’ve got chickens already....but would like goats or mini donkeys. Got any of those? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm out at the moment, but again, I can offer you certificates for either. :twisted: 

Dave


----------



## ericrm (Oct 26, 2019)

I am offering certificates for either the chickens or the containers so that my customers don't actually have to take physical delivery.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## butcher (Oct 26, 2019)

Sounds good to me do you charge a recycling fee and a deposit on the non-returnable and non-refundable containers?

Who pays for hazardous shipping and the taxes and toll booths and inspections of these chickens being transported across state lines.

The cash for gold buyers I went to was all out of certificates or chickens when I asked him, the poor man all he had to trade was those old paper greenbacks.

I have heard of peaches or salt being traded ounce for ounce of gold.
How many ounces of chickens can I get for an ounce of gold? How many certificates do I get per ounce of gold?

Can I count my chickens before they hatch?


----------



## Palladium (Oct 27, 2019)

I don't deal in street level chickens anymore! 
You never know if person you are dealing with is dealing in conflict chickens or not! It's best to just play it safe and only get your chickens from a reputable source. Around here that would be either "The Chicken Swap Spot" on AM 610, or trade day.

I ran into this fellow down at trade day last weekend that sold me some "Chicken seeds"!


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 27, 2019)

Palladium, isn't that the ormus chicken scam?

They say that you need to "mature" the seeds the correct way or you won't get any chickens at all. Have you heard anything more preposterous?

Don't fall for it!

Göran


----------



## ericrm (Oct 27, 2019)

butcher said:


> Sounds good to me do you charge a recycling fee and a deposit on the non-returnable and non-refundable containers?
> 
> Who pays for hazardous shipping and the taxes and toll booths and inspections of these chickens being transported across state lines.
> 
> ...



i will be honest, the expense are terribly high with pre chicken but if you can go for volume i can make things a little softer... like combined shipping with regular post. the package will be marked as easter gift for safety, we all know angry mailman have long finger. counting is more of a trust issue here, all a man has in its life is its words and i will die by it. i already know from watching you that you are also that kind of man. chickens are very fast moving market so expect your investments to quintiple in size over the very first fews week. the funny thing is that if you hold unto your chikens they eventually start to make interest just laying around.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 27, 2019)

Yeah i think i read something on Reddit about them Ormus Chicken's.

Ain't they the ones that are almost extinct from over population?

Luckily for me i fact check everything on Snopes! 

ALSO!!! See this little guy here :arrow: :? Yeah him!
His eyes used to moved back and forth!

Did we have to cut his health care of something?

And why is this guy :arrow: :roll: moving and not :arrow: :? ?

It's the little things i tend to notice first!


----------



## butcher (Oct 27, 2019)

My gold ore is pure my neighbor had one of those electronic machines and checked it, the darn thing went crazy squealing like a pig that this rock was pure gold.

The nice friendly honest old prospector that I bought the mining claim from, said this mine is rich with pure gold.
The nice prospector who sold the mine to me, said I got a really good deal,The prospector had the rock from this mine tested by his uncle, his uncle who was someone important, and had some schooling, and talked like he knew some things, said he thought it was pure gold, because it was heavy, way too heavy to be just a regular rock, and it was also shiny too, Then he followed up his conclusion with another special chemical test to get an assay of the ore, he ground the gold into really fine powders with a hammer on a white brick, the ore then looked like baby powders it was so fine, he sprinkled this baby fine assye powders in his coffee cup, added some coffee looked all around and then skyward and said some special words, maybe he was talking in Latin or something, nobody could understand him, anyway he said it was pure gold because he can see the shiny oil floating on the coffee and see coffee grounds.

We cannot mail our gold the postman said he will not take it anymore. He said the after the last shipment of gold we made the postal office had three employees on disability and with back pain, and then there was the airplane crash because our gold ore was so heavy, the last time we tried UPS we never could figure out what the brown did for us, or to our gold, we shipped pure gold and when it delivered the man said all he got was a bunch of worthless rocks,

We can deliver you large shipments of gold, but armed guards are expensive, I will need many many more of those Ormus chicken seeds if we are to make any kind of deal.

I trust you, and I can also understand why you would not want me to be counting the chickens.

Since we both agree shipping is a hassle we could use the barter system with paper certified certificates.
I can understand your concerns, but I can guarantee you that my paper certificates are backed by pure gold ore. 

I can only send you one gold certificate for every dozen Ormus foul seed certificate.

I think this would be a fair trade for me because my gold certificates are heavier very heavy and the ink is gold colored, which as everyone knows is worth more than a certificate for a dozen scrambled Ormus's.


----------



## rickzeien (Oct 27, 2019)

Palladium said:


> I don't deal in street level chickens anymore!
> You never know if person you are dealing with is dealing in conflict chickens or not! It's best to just play it safe and only get your chickens from a reputable source. Around here that would be either "The Chicken Swap Spot" on AM 610, or trade day.
> 
> I ran into this fellow down at trade day last weekend that sold me some "Chicken seeds"!


I have been scrambling to get in the chicken seed business. So far all I have seen is chicken sh** offers.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBenBen (Oct 27, 2019)

I purchased three dozen of them chicken seeds 8 months ago and they sprouted something delicious. I'll be getting more next spring! :wink: 



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.washingtonpost.com/video/lifestyle/food/new-york-bar-serves-gold-dusted-chicken-wings/2018/06/12/6a77eb60-6e33-11e8-b4d8-eaf78d4c544c_video.html&ved=2ahUKEwiLl4_5mb3lAhVL-6wKHbIOBw0QwqsBMAV6BAgLEBQ&usg=AOvVaw2ouzjz3PeqDcubebmrxcwx


----------



## markscomp (Oct 27, 2019)

i need the chix that lays golden eggs only.. will trade for oil futures


ahhh crap, that would be a goose 

sorry had been hitting the imported GoldSchlager. those darn little gold flakes get me going


any admin can move my post to the appropriate section, and I apologize in advance

mark


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 27, 2019)

As an admin I rule this thread definitely belongs to the Bar & Grill!

No moving here! :wink: 

Göran


----------



## Shark (Oct 27, 2019)

markscomp said:


> i need the chix that lays golden eggs only.. will trade for oil futures
> 
> 
> ahhh crap, that would be a goose
> ...



If those geese lay golden eggs do that mean that chickens lay silver eggs? And what is the trading market on chicken futures if they stay tasty and silver?


----------



## anachronism (Oct 28, 2019)

Shark said:


> If those geese lay golden eggs do that mean that chickens lay silver eggs? And what is the trading market on chicken futures if they stay tasty and silver?



I find that a very poultry attempt at humour Shark.


----------



## Refining Rick (Oct 29, 2019)

I ordered one of each, shipped USPS.
One live chicken and one in the container.
Now to see which one comes first...


----------



## rickzeien (Oct 29, 2019)

Refining Rick said:


> I ordered one of each, shipped USPS.
> One live chicken and one in the container.
> Now to see which one comes first...


Brilliant...at long last we will know.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher (Oct 29, 2019)

Some feller said the dinosaur's started laying chicken eggs, and the dinosaurs became chickens.

Can I trade my platinum ore for dinosaur eggs?


----------



## Shark (Oct 29, 2019)

Refining Rick said:


> I ordered one of each, shipped USPS.
> One live chicken and one in the container.
> Now to see which one comes first...



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 29, 2019)

How about trading for hedgehogs!!!???
They "taste just like chicken"... :| ... or so they say! :wink:

Phil


----------



## acpeacemaker (Nov 11, 2019)

I've had to slow down, as mass production is seeming to stress the girls out.


----------



## rickzeien (Nov 11, 2019)

acpeacemaker said:


> I've had to slow down, as mass production is seeming to stress the girls out.


I have EGGactly the same problem. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Nov 11, 2019)

One of those eggs looks like something from Jurassic Park. Have you got some weird chickosaurs going on over there?


----------



## acpeacemaker (Nov 11, 2019)

rickzeien said:


> acpeacemaker said:
> 
> 
> > I've had to slow down, as mass production is seeming to stress the girls out.
> ...



:lol: :mrgreen: 



anachronism said:


> One of those eggs looks like something from Jurassic Park. Have you got some weird chickosaurs going on over there?



I'm trying to think outside the box, and put something different on the market. :mrgreen: :lol: But reality they say it's due to stress. Which might be the case. I found a 5ft black snake in the chicken house. Which I thought at first that's who that egg belonged to.


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 11, 2019)

acpeacemaker said:


> I've had to slow down, as mass production is seeming to stress the girls out.



I just checked on our girls. First snow of the year and they have yet to leave the comfort of the coop to venture to the food bowl...everybody is sitting in the coop hoping it goes away. 

Two eggs from 9 chickens for two days of production.

Meanwhile the ducks and geese just flew to the food bowl to avoid having to walk on the cold white stuff.


----------

